# K70 - Problem gelöst (Bitte löschen)



## DaBlackSheep (28. Dezember 2015)

*K70 - Problem gelöst (Bitte löschen)*

Hallo!

Ich habe mir heute eine Corsair K70 geholt (schwarz, blaue Switche, rote Beleuchtung).
Ich wollte gleich nach dem Anschließen mal eure Software ausprobieren,
jedoch bekomme ich jedes mal die Meldung, dass meine Tastatur nicht erkannt wurde.

Danke und Gruß
Sebastian

Problem gelöst - wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil - danke für's lesen und weitermachen 
(Bitte löschen)


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: K70 - Problem gelöst (Bitte löschen)*

Nur zur Info. Die reguläre K70 ohne RGB braucht keine Software und ist daher nicht mit der CUE-Software kompatibel. Grüße


----------

